# ABS Actuator Location? Anybody Know?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Anybody know where the ABS Actuator is on my '97 4WD? Is there an electrical connection to it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

97 HB's only had rear ABS. The ABS control unit is under the driver seat and the actuator is located on the frame rail under the truck, near the 2nd crossmember. It uses one speed sensor, located at the front of the rear differential.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey smj. 

I saw something under the truck with a bleeder valve and two brake lines going into it...thought it was the load valve. It's located in front of the fuel tank; passenger side. But if what I thought was a load valve is actually an ABS actuator... I wonder where the load valve is.

I'd go out and check, but right now it's 10:00pm and I'm working in the driveway.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Load sensing valve is mounted to the rear axle, with a spring that goes to a lever mounted to the body of the truck.


----------

